# Kuhli Loach



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello! Im going to be moving my fish into a 20 gallon tank. 7 female bettas, 7 harlequin, 3 catfish. I wanted to add some loaches to the tank when it's safe for them (1 month). I read that the Kuhli are small (3-4 inches) and that they created little waste. So is it possible to add some 3 to 5 loaches in the tank without taking a big effect on the tank?


----------



## thanatopsian (Apr 6, 2017)

I wouldnt. I dont have Kuhli Loaches, but i have read a lot about them because i want them too. There are three very similar species sold as Kuhli Loaches, and they range from about 3-6 inches ( it is said they creat little waste compared to other fish of their lenght because of their eel like shape). As such, you will read that they can be kept in a min of 10-30 gallons. I tend to fall at 20 gal long as a minimum. Floor space is most important to them as they spend most of their time on the bottom. Lastly, it is reccomened you keep at least 5. 

TL;DR: In my opinion, your bioload would be too high too keep the right number and they may not have enough floor space unless you have a 20L. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

thanatopsian said:


> I wouldnt. I dont have Kuhli Loaches, but i have read a lot about them because i want them too. There are three very similar species sold as Kuhli Loaches, and they range from about 3-6 inches ( it is said they creat little waste compared to other fish of their lenght because of their eel like shape). As such, you will read that they can be kept in a min of 10-30 gallons. I tend to fall at 20 gal long as a minimum. Floor space is most important to them as they spend most of their time on the bottom. Lastly, it is reccomened you keep at least 5.
> 
> TL;DR: In my opinion, your bioload would be too high too keep the right number and they may not have enough floor space unless you have a 20L.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


There is nothing that I can do to get loaches? Keeping my biobag at a safe level?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

AngelDemonWolf said:


> There is nothing that I can do to get loaches? Keeping my biobag at a safe level?


A lot of plants, more frequent water changes and a filter with a big capacity. Canister filters do great job. The problem is they will cause strong current. 


If you can keep loaches or not is another story though.


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> AngelDemonWolf said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing that I can do to get loaches? Keeping my biobag at a safe level?
> ...


I have a Aqueon QuietFlow 20 LED PRO 30 gallon and below (working on lowering the flow). I was thinking about adding a powerhead to raise the oxygen if its necessary. Will that work?


----------



## thanatopsian (Apr 6, 2017)

Ultimately the decision is up to you. I'm simply saying that I wouldn't feel comfortable doing so in the described set up. Also my opinion is skewed by the fact that I have planted all of my tanks and have to account for the space those plants take up as well. If i were you, and assuming you have a 20L, i would wait for a petsmart dollar per gallon sale and get a 29gal tank. Same 30" footprint so you dont have to change stands (assuming your stand can handle the extra 80lbs of water), and you will have what I consider the minimum floor space for Kuhli Loaches, a water volume that will better support your bioload, and more swim space for betas and rasboras.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

To be honest, I don't know. I have a 25 gallon capacity compact canister filter in my 8.6 gallon. You can use two filters in the 20G?


As thanatopsian suggested, I would go for 20 gallon LONG. But again, I just don't know if you can have locaches in there. I'm not familiar with fish compatibility; especially if you have 5 female bettas.


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> To be honest, I don't know. I have a 25 gallon capacity compact canister filter in my 8.6 gallon. You can use two filters in the 20G?
> 
> 
> As thanatopsian suggested, I would go for 20 gallon LONG. But again, I just don't know if you can have locaches in there. I'm not familiar with fish compatibility; especially if you have 5 female bettas.


30.5" L x 13.125" W x13"H thats the 20 gallon. I do have other filter but I rather not use it, makes a strong flow of water and its a 10-15 gallon filter.


----------

